#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  請猜狼人……(我估沒有獸可以猜對！)

## tobyhokh

我估沒有獸對以下電影中的狼人！

大家準備好了沒有？

好了，要出來囉！



請點擊圖片放大。 

這狼人是由哪一套電影中來的？
這狼人的名字是什麼？

提示︰這一套電影是二十年內的。

----------


## 螺旋狼

小狼我平常沒有看太多的電影 不過我猜應該是 " Van Helsing " 吧?

於2004年5月7號在台灣放映的?

IMDB連結~

----------


## tobyhokh

To︰ 螺旋狼

抱歉，錯了，請再猜！

提示︰這是美加電影。

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

忘記片名~只知道她天生是狼人
好像是13歲覺醒的樣子

他姊姊好像因為誤打破某試管~自己也變狼人
這影片狼人專對抗吸血鬼的.....

----------


## tobyhokh

To︰ 狂龍狼朔
這一套電影的內容是這樣的 :jcdragon-nod-ebby: ，但有沒有獸可以猜對電影片名和圖片的狼人的名字？ :wuffer_arou: 

提示︰這一套電影是五年內的。

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

如果沒錯~陸版翻譯還是......

片名:哭泣的狼孩/狼人來了

看過忘記在哪邊找~印象是這樣

----------


## tobyhokh

To︰ 狂龍狼朔

電影片名沒有錯！英文名是︰The Boy Who Cried Werewolf (2010) :jcdragon-nod-ebby:  :wuffer_laugh: 

那麼，有沒有獸可以猜對圖片的狼人的名字？ :wuffer_arou:

----------


## 有醬藍

圖片中的狼人是 切斯·埃利森 饰演的 Hunter Sands

是弟弟

那一幕是姐姐被抓弟弟要去救，結果也被抓起來但陰錯陽差剛好被綁在看到滿月的地方。(？)

++++++++++++++++++++++
資料來源：知道影片名稱後慢慢看就有了

----------


## tobyhokh

終於正確，恭喜狂龍狼朔和有醬藍！

----------

